# D'Antoni underrated ?



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I dunno, but why almost nobody talks about the work of D'Antoni in this great start of the Suns ? 

Ok, I'm italian and so not much objective, but when I read posts about the Suns, their great style and start of season almost nobody says something about D'Antoni.

I'm right or what ?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well with players like Nash, Amare, Q Rich, JJ, the Matrix, it certainly makes any coach's job easier.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It also takes more than 1 good season for a coach to earn respect in this league.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Another thing I've realized since I have become Steve and Dirk fan is that Don Nelson didn't get much respect as well when Mavs had that 60 W season. Many didn't vote for Nelson as the coach of year and he was so pissed that Spurs' coach won again. Both have the same records. 

I think most people think that Nelson didn't do much because he just let Nash controls the whole thing. Nash IS the reason why Mavs became elite. After Nash left, Mavs keeps sliding downhill... although I Dirk has stepped up quite a lot.

So to answer your question, I don't think any coach would get coach of the year with Nash on the team. LOL

Jimmy


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

The Suns are playing S'Antoni syle of basketball...This type of small ball was the same style his italian teams played...He is a revolutionary of the Nba game..Great D'Antoni..

To answer to the question: Yes, Mike is very underrated:yes:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

At this moment, I would say WHO CARES... Suns' record will reveal the truth. 

Jimmy


----------

